# The New Horizons ‘Hourly Music’ is TERRIBLE, can it be disabled?



## Sowelu (Mar 28, 2020)

One of the many things that I absolutely love about Animal Crossing is the hourly music. In the earlier days it was brilliantly moody and set the hourly tone, but it was more on the fun and quirky side (and still always fitting). 

Then, in New Leaf, the hourly music graduated to a series of even more melodic and layered sounds that paired perfectly with each hour, while still maintaining that Animal Crossing vibe. The New Leaf tracks were so fitting and unique, you’d know what hour of the day it was by ear. The nighttime (and overnight) tracks had a layered, heady and somewhat mysterious vibe to them, which was a perfect musical backdrop for late night strolls around your town. 

So, imagine my surprise and disappointment when I heard the opening theme to New Horizons. The somber trumpet sound that dominates is so off-putting and a bit depressing (to my ears, at least). It reminds me of an opening theme song to an early 1980’s TV family drama series. Not very Animal Crossing-y. I cannot hit 'A' fast enough when I start up the game. 

But, I wanted to hold judgment on the New Horizons music until the hourly music unlocked. I was hoping that the opening theme was just a poor choice, and the rest of the music would be great, and have that iconic Animal Crossing hourly music vibe that we all know and love. 

Well, the hourly music finally unlocked in my game yesterday, and as each hour goes by, I am more and more irritated and disappointed. One of my favorite things about Animal Crossing is gone in this version. What were they thinking? Was the music an afterthought? Most tracks are so bad to my ears, it goes beyond ‘not liking the music’, it’s actually distracting and interfering with gameplay. 

Save one or two, all of the tracks sound like mindless KK Slider songs - the annoying, repetitive ones that your villagers play in their homes (and you can’t wait to leave). And to make matters worse, each of these tracks sound like variations of the opening theme song. There is one instrument in particular (that I cannot identify) that is so annoying, and they use it over and over again, throughout the day. It just sticks in your ear distracting you, instead of helping to relax, chill and vibe out while you’re doing your daily tasks or just wandering around. 

Aside from the music just being bad and a bit distracting, the hourly tracks don’t seem to have any rhyme of reason and they don’t fit the hour that they are representing. It’s all very random and very little mood is set by the music. It's not background music, it's annoying KK style music and you're just looking for the OFF button. They put so much time and effort into the graphics and the natural lighting shifts throughout the day, it’s a shame that the music doesn't flow with these shifting moods, it actually takes away from them.

I am beyond disappointed with the New Horizons music. It has changed the gameplay experience for me and I find myself muting my Switch during certain hours (many of them), and knowing that this isn’t going to change and this is what we are stuck with, is really upsetting to this huge Animal Crossing fan. 

At this point, I’d prefer to revert back to the ‘starter’ music track that played all day. While it was pretty blah and repetitive, it was at least relaxing and sort of faded into the background, instead of getting in the way of the game, and stuck in your ear, as most of the new hourly music does. 

So, (long) rant aside, I have tried to disable the music by talking to Isabelle at the Town Hall and then talking to Tom Nook in the system preferences, and there is no option to do so. I don’t want to keep playing with my Switch muted, as I want to enjoy the all of sounds of the game, so I was hoping that there was an option to just disable the music? If there is one, does anyone know how to do it?


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 28, 2020)

No, it can't. You'll have to mute your volume. Though, I don't understand why so many people hate it. They sound fine... personally I thought New Leaf's hourly music was lacking.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Mar 28, 2020)

just lower your volume and put music on in the background?  i mean its not that bad but if its effecting you that severely then i guess just dont listen lol


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 28, 2020)

This game's soundtrack is very much of an improvement from New Leaf which was the worst in the franchise for me, that was the game I played muted. 5am in NH is seriously gorgeous, I don't know how you can diss it. There's plenty of great tracks especially early morning; there are just a few that sound similar in the afternoon which is unappealing but it's not like the entire thing is like that.
To each their own.


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 28, 2020)

Unfortunately you can't as of yet. I agree with some of your points and while I do like this soundtrack it's my least favourite of the series (mostly just the night themes like 11PM, 1AM and 3AM I don't like). I'm hoping one day they add an option to switch soundtracks in game using some app but I feel like it's really unlikely that they will add that. One can hope.


----------



## Galbador (Mar 28, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> No, it can't. You'll have to mute your volume. Though, I don't understand why so many people hate it. They sound fine... personally I thought New Leaf's hourly music was lacking.



Different folks, different strokes. As for me, I like the music as well. It somehow reminds me back to the Gamecube version I played years ago.



JezDayy said:


> Unfortunately you can't as of yet. I agree with some of your points and while I do like this soundtrack it's my least favourite of the series. I'm hoping one day they add an option to switch soundtracks in game using some app but I feel like it's really unlikely that they will add that. One can hope.



Maybe we will get a walkman or something likely ^^


----------



## thundershot (Mar 28, 2020)

Man, I love NH hourly music! Not as good as the original, but better than the others IMO..


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 28, 2020)

I honestly think some of the tracks are really good. I don't really think it warrants this type of hate lol but to each their own.


----------



## Ganucci (Mar 28, 2020)

I just unlocked the hourly music today and while I did listen to all of them on YouTube, I was still interested how they’d feel in the game. Now I’ve only heard a few at this point but I love them so far. 8am seems a bit loud and out of place, but otherwise I’m a big fan of the music. It would be cool to turn off music and just hear the ambiance though. Either way this music is definitely not terrible and I LOVE the opening theme. It give such a feeling of adventure and discovery. Sure, it’s not as calm as past themes, but you always have to be open to something different. Who knows, maybe it’ll grow on you!


----------



## rezberri (Mar 28, 2020)

i really like acnh's music (luv the funky vibes) but i can see why people may dislike it. like others have said, there isnt a way to get rid of it other than muting ur game. maybe u could keep radios around playing kk slider's music in places u frequent a lot (im not sure if thatll actually tone out the hour music though), like the pier or something. i honestly dont know why animal crossing hasnt added a volume feature like other games yet, its kinda dumb. sometimes u just need to turn up the sound effects to hear the plink of the fishing line.


----------



## Lyraa (Mar 28, 2020)

I don't understand why the soundtrack is getting so much hate, it's not bad at all... whilst I'll agree that New Leaf's is better in comparison, it's not awful. Take into consideration, it's a new game that's been out for a week and it may take some getting used to, I personally think the soundtrack fits into the Animal Crossing theme, I've been enjoying them so far my favourites are definitely the nighttime ones, especially 6PM.


----------



## luantoine12 (Mar 28, 2020)

I totally agree with you... Although some day soundtracks from NL were lacking as well, I don't like any of the OSTs from this version. I am hoping that they will enable us to mute the music just to keep the sound effects (at least). What I do is I listen to city folk ost with my earphones on while playing the game x.x


----------



## skogkyst (Mar 28, 2020)

Are people really not happy with the hourly music this time around? Nostalgia for New Leaf puts that OST ahead of New Horizons for me, but I still enjoy the music. That being said, I only play at certain points of the day, so maybe I haven't heard the worst of it? But really, it does not seem so bad to me.


----------



## Brumbo (Mar 28, 2020)

Never understood why they didn't allow you to only listen to the atmospheric sounds, I don't like NLs music but NH has like two good songs


----------



## debinoresu (Mar 28, 2020)

unfortunately not. this soundtrack seems kind of polarizing so i feel bad for yall that hate it. to me it recalls back to the quirky days of population growing and the funky little beats, with a modern and slightly tropical twist. i think new leafs music did what it needed in matching the tone of the little village, slightly muted and natural (in my memory a lot of NL music is somber) and NH does what it should and gives me a funky jive to bob my head to while i go about things. it is pretty quirky though, so i can see why its polarizing. it isnt so all encompassing like NLs music


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 28, 2020)

Maybe we should be allowed to choose what hourly music we would want. Sounds like another thing to contact Nintendo for. They should re-release all of the previous Animal Crossing soundtrack, and we can talk to Isabelle about what hourly music we want, so if you want to hear the GameCube Version’s hourly music for a particular hour, you can choose that.


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

Lyraa said:


> I don't understand why the soundtrack is getting so much hate, it's not bad at all... whilst I'll agree that New Leaf's is better in comparison, it's not awful. Take into consideration, it's a new game that's been out for a week and it may take some getting used to, I personally think the soundtrack fits into the Animal Crossing theme, I've been enjoying them so far my favourites are definitely the nighttime ones, especially 6PM.



agreed. new horizons’ music isn’t my favourite but it’s not the worst music i’ve ever heard, either


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 28, 2020)

I've not had a good listen to the music yet, but anything can surely beat that "tutorial music" (or whatever people call it that plays until you get the Town Hall) playing on repeat 24/7.

I do wish this game had the option to mute the music, though. Sound effects alone can be very peaceful.


----------



## Locket (Mar 28, 2020)

i love the tracks in this game tbh, i also thought that nl's soundtrack was the worst in the franchise

(the 3am music BOPS)


----------



## LinDUNguin (Mar 28, 2020)

Do people not remember the funky music from the GCN game? That **** hit even harder than this OST, but I can understand the distaste for it. Personally I'm loving the new soundtrack, but I can understand the sentiment having been nostalgic over the WW/CF soundtracks when NL came out. Just thought it should be put out there that the new NH OST doesn't go against the grain of "classic animal crossing".


----------



## Mint (Mar 28, 2020)

Agreed. The only music I've liked in NH so far is the Nook's Cranny end of day song; if I could have that as my hourly music, I'd be happy. 

I've thought about muting the sound and playing my own music, but then I'd miss out on so many balloons.


----------



## PajamaCat (Mar 28, 2020)

I haven't unlocked it yet but I've heard so many different opinions that it'll be interesting playing tomorrow. At this point though I'm so sick of the tutorial music that I'm pretty sure I'll take anything.


----------



## LethalLulu (Mar 28, 2020)

Yah, I don't like most of the music as well.  It would be nice to be able to disable it, or change it in some way.  Oh well c':


----------



## niko2 (Mar 28, 2020)

I really like the NH music actually


----------



## starlightsong (Mar 28, 2020)

i like some of the hourly songs okay but none of them stand out to me and i don't love them tbh... i really wish there was a volume slider to just turn off the music while keeping other ambient noises, i wanna play new leaf music on youtube instead while i play NH lol but i don't wanna mute everything else, though sadly i'll have to. also, maybe this is just me but a lot of them kinda just... sound the same and i find it boring and even distracting after a little while


----------



## jozial (Mar 28, 2020)

I definitely noticed the music in a bad way between the hours of 6am-8am.


----------



## DewDrops (Mar 28, 2020)

I’ll just throw this in there, not sure if anyone else has mentioned it, but the music of Nook’s Cranny’s last ten minutes of the night is gorgeous.


----------



## muromame (Mar 28, 2020)

It's not my favorite either. Some songs are great but others are actually bordering on being annoying/distracting


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 28, 2020)

So does the music not change when it rains? I haven't noticed...


----------



## Bucky42 (Mar 28, 2020)

I was so hoping there would be a way to turn the music off. Turning the volume completely off doesn't work because there are sounds you really need to hear. Fish bites, bugs, balloons and so on. I can't handle repetitiveness of the music. I hope there is a way to let Nintendo know. Having a way to control volume of the music should be on all game. The people that like the music can leave it on and others can turn it down or off.


----------



## Lisha (Mar 28, 2020)

The music is great. 5pm is my favourite.


----------



## Holla (Mar 28, 2020)

I definitely wouldn’t call it terrible it’s just different. People don’t tend to like change, but you just have to keep an open mind. I like it so far I think.


----------



## Ossiran (Mar 28, 2020)

I disliked some of the tunes at first, but they've grown on me. Most of them pretty good.


----------



## Allytria (Mar 28, 2020)

Feels like this is bait lol, you could have just asked the simple question. I think it's nice c:


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Mar 28, 2020)

Oh, I don't think you can disable it (other than just turn the music off from your switch). Personally, I'm loving the OST and the hourly music in its entirety (the only track I don't like much is 8 am, other than that, I'm loving it). I personally prefer it over NL because NH is more 'jazzy', imo, and I really dig that. I got tired of NL music pretty quick, tbh. I will always prefer and adore the original music from GCN and WW, I think there's no beating that (CF mostly mimicked WW's tracks, so...), but it's certainly a 3rd place for me in the AC series


----------



## CowKing (Mar 28, 2020)

It's so weird people getting their panties in a twist over _music!_ It doesn't matter what game I'm playing, 90% of the time I'll just put on headphones and listen to my own music.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 28, 2020)

most of the music isnt great, definitely doesnt have that ac feel but its plain enough to be listenable, i dont see why people are getting so upset over this


----------



## Neechan (Mar 28, 2020)

I haven’t unlocked the hourly music yet, but from what I’ve heard, it fits the island theme of the game


----------



## kemdi (Mar 28, 2020)

Really hope what I'm about to say doesn't come off as gate-keeping. Its not intended that way.

OP did you ever play the original AC for gamecube/N64? New Horizons as a whole seems to be a long lost love letter to that game, right down to the return of the rude personalities. Even a snippet of NH's main theme is lifted from the main GC/N64 theme. A lot of the N64/GC hour songs weren't afraid of making good use of string, percussion, rhythm and beats, just like NH isn't. That changed with WW, the game I suspect you started with (please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong). My humble opinion is that most who started with or played the original GC game won't say the music is bad. 

As for your complaint about all the hour songs coming from the main theme...this has literally always been the case in every single AC game. Every game's hour songs are variations of that game's main theme. I admit its more noticeable in NH. If you have time, listen to New Leaf's main theme, then pick a few hour tracks and listen to them carefully. You'll be able to pinpoint which parts of the main theme make up the hour song, I know I was able to. 

NHs music isn't everyone's cup of tea and that's fine. But to say it doesn't fit the theme of AC is not accurate. If anything, NH's music a return to form, not a deviation from it.


----------



## Envy (Mar 28, 2020)

Some of it is irritating (a lot of the more upbeat daytime themes in particular. Some are fine or even good like 12pm and 5pm). However, the downbeat, relaxing themes are pretty good and very Animal Crossing like.


----------



## kappnfangirl (Mar 28, 2020)

the music in the game is great, whats wrong with yall lol


----------



## aibo (Mar 28, 2020)

There's a lot of synth. It's different, but I don't dislike it. I'm personally more partial to the more downbeat, NL-esque tracks, but the music doesn't sound "not Animal Crossing" to me, either.

People are allowed to be outspoken about loving it _and_ hating it. I get OP's opinion. I disagree that it isn't musically sound, but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Mar 28, 2020)

to me it's nor bad nor grating it's just bland 
sometimes I forgot that there are different hourly tunes
I sense just a vague omogenous jazzy ambient landscape that sometimes adds or substracts something to the mix
I sense their goal was just this not be distracting or intrusive
not my cup of tea 
I prefer strong mood and style variations  but it's ok

anyway these are spring tracks 
I've heard that other seasons have some differences in arrangment
can someone confirm that?


----------



## Sloom (Mar 28, 2020)

my instant gut reaction to the music in was "oh, i'm not sure if this be out here vibin" but then it grew on me, and actually, after some consideration, I have come to the conclusion that it do be vibin doe
for me personally, of course

i actually often get annoyed that the walking on grass sound effect is so loud it drowns out the music a bit, and so I have to sit still to listen. but i lowkey highkey left it on at a late time in the night last night and accidentally fell asleep to it. 

pretty sure they wont ever top city folk/wild world for me (and thats coming from someone who never played them when they were new im not biased ok) because they just are be out here bein my vibe. but the nh ost is great imo and they're definitely songs that I would voluntarily look up on youtube to listen to in the background


----------



## Sowelu (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks to (most) for your nonjudgmental feedback. I do enjoy this forum and I am glad to be able to discuss these things with other AC fans!

To jump back in, I must make it clear, this isn’t about change, and not giving something a chance. New Leaf's music was a big departure for the series, but it was magical and often mysterious during certain hours. The use of those beautiful French horns (or whatever that instrument is) were scattered throughout and a nice nod to WW and past games, but in a bit more grown up way. 

The hourly music in New Leaf was really just so tastefully done while keeping that fun Animal Crossing vibe during the hours that called for it. Each hour was unique, noticeably different, and had proper representation of the hour that each track was playing in. 

I knew that it would be difficult for New Horizons to come close to the much (and widely) beloved music of New Leaf - that bar was set pretty high, but I didn't think they'd go in the opposite direction (for many, not all tracks) in such a highly anticipated release. When PocketCamp came out, I was happy to see (or hear) that even on the mobile app, the (non event, regular background) music was relaxing and in-line with the AC vibe. Not amazing, but not irritating either. 

I know that a lot of this comes down to personal taste, but for me it goes beyond that. Most (or, at least, many) of the tracks in New Horizons are just goofy and actually annoying, irritating and distracting. For many of the hourly tracks, I am just saying to myself, this is not background music! It's in your ear, poking at it, like a KK midi playing on a villager’s radio. 

That one instrument that is in almost every song, the one that would mimic a vocal in an instrumental bad ‘muzak’ throwaway track is the bit that infiltrates my ears the most. Even at the lowest volume setting, that instrument is front and center. 

Sadly, most of the hourly tracks sound like slight variations of the same song as they have the same (annoying) instruments, but shifted around a bit. There isn't a uniqueness to most hours, and many have that mindless, freestyle, ‘cool jazz’ sounds you’d hear in department stores in the 1990s. Very little mood, and not very layered. I know this is another nod to the GC game, but I personally do not like this style and prefer unique tracks as each time of the day is unique in every other way 

I know people must think I am insane to go on and on about the music in AC, but my disappointment stems from the fact that Animal Crossing has been a great coping mechanism and sometimes a great escape for me (as it is for many people), to help get away mentally from the everyday grind, or the difficult things that life throws at you, and the music has always been in the forefront of that relaxing, happy and cute gameplay. I am deeply moved, influenced and affected by sounds, imagery and colors, so AC always hit all the triggers to brighten one’s day (or night). 

Having said all that, I don’t hate ALL the tracks:

*5am* is beautiful, and unfortunately a standout. I wish the rest of the late night to overnight tracks had this kind of layering and mystery. But, they don’t. 

*6pm* (a nice throwback) is also the only track that finally gives us those iconic French horns that are just signature AC. I wish they were present in other tracks, they are just so AC and give that warm and fuzzy AC feeling. 

I also like *2am* and *6am*, they flow nicely and are fitting. 

*12pm* has a great rhythm and synth and is a unique standout among all of the other daytime (into evening) tracks. 

And finally, *7am* gives us a fun little throw back to the older games, and it was done well. 

So, I guess I will have to mute some hours, and hope that Nintendo releases an update that will allow the user to turn off the music, and just enjoy the in-game sounds. Until then, I will continue to enjoy the hours that are good, try to tolerate the ones that aren’t so bad, and mute the rest that just poke my ears and get in the way of the game.

Also, this post wasn’t ‘bait’, I wanted to ask a question, and express my views on the music, which is what one does on a message forum. I am not a teenager looking to get a rise out of an online community. 

I know that NH is a big throwback to the original GC game in many ways (I get the console to console nod), and the music and structure follow those lines in a way (just wish they were done better), but, big surprise, I never liked the GC game much, or (some of) the music. I loved the special characters and mechanics of the game, but I started playing AC with WW on my DS, then got the GC game years later, and it just wasn’t the same, for obvious reasons. Then NL changed everything, and that has been my fave in every way to this day. I love NH’s graphics and great new features, but these features came at a bit of an expense (as of now, at least, and that's best expressed in another post). 

I am sure in a few months none of this will no longer matter in my mind, and I’ll be enjoying this version as much as the others, and I am looking forward to future releases. But, I just like to express my views, and point out things that seem off when it comes to things I know and love (same for musical artists, and so on). A big fan without bias will be the biggest admirer as well as the biggest critic. 

Having said that, what until you see my rant on all the things (big and small) that are ‘missing’ from NH. I’ll share that in the rant thread after I give the game play more time.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 29, 2020)

I never really pay attention to music in Animal Crossing. For the most part it sounded like basic Animal Crossing (nothing special, nothing bad), but one of the nightly tunes was really weird to me and I disliked it a lot. 

Personally I don't mind the game being bland, I rather concentrate on everything else, but when it's bad it's noticable and it's really just distracting.


----------



## Mairen (Mar 29, 2020)

I can certainly say that the music is different from new leaf. I haven't decided if I like it more or not. For now I'm just giving it a chance. I'm not bothered enough by it to want to mute the sound and play different music yet, and I doubt I'll reach that level of dislike, but who knows!


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 12, 2021)

Sowelu said:


> One of the many things that I absolutely love about Animal Crossing is the hourly music. In the earlier days it was brilliantly moody and set the hourly tone, but it was more on the fun and quirky side (and still always fitting).
> 
> Then, in New Leaf, the hourly music graduated to a series of even more melodic and layered sounds that paired perfectly with each hour, while still maintaining that Animal Crossing vibe. The New Leaf tracks were so fitting and unique, you’d know what hour of the day it was by ear. The nighttime (and overnight) tracks had a layered, heady and somewhat mysterious vibe to them, which was a perfect musical backdrop for late night strolls around your town.
> 
> ...



I know this is an old post but I agree with literally every single thing you said regarding the new music, including how you would even prefer the original music that looped in the very beginning before you completed your construction with Tom Nook. I felt so strongly in fact that I even messaged Nintendo on their website about the possibliltiy of bringing back the old soundtrack as an option lol like a few months ago or so. With this new update, it seems that they're somewhat listening to fans but I was really disappointed that they didn't do anything about the hourly music (allowing you to play the original soundtrack as an option). I honestly feel like this is the only main thing missing from the new game that holds true weight for the overall game experience generally speaking, with the other exception at this point being the disappearance of the old items such as Master Sword, Arwing, etcetc those type of items which were like diamonds in the game haha.

I even signed a petition a few months back about changing the hourly music which was supposed to help convince Nintendo but I have no idea what happened to it. I can only find this one now that only has 100 signatures: https://www.change.org/p/animal-cro...ndtracks-from-animal-crossing-in-new-horizons. The other one had thousands of signatures from what I remember. Might be thinking of the petition to improve the villagers dialogue so that they're more charasmatic tho lol. 

But yeah. The music is somewhat starting to grow on me, but for the most part I find myself muting during gameplay as well. I really really hope they add the feature to allow you to play the older hourly music. That would be perfect. I feel like if enough of us bring this to Nintendo's attention, they'll start to realize how serious this is for so many people and they'll give us that option. We have to be vocal and let them know!! I'm gonna send this petition to them like tmw to let them know that other people want the old hourly music as an option too.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 12, 2021)

There isn't a way to adjust music vs sound effects/nature sounds unfortunately. They really should have added that in the update.
I know everyone has thier tastes but I'm not fully getting what's so terrible about NH music and what's so great about NL music. To me, NH music I can recall multiple tunes from memory and mine is awful. NL I can't remember the tunes. They just don't seem that memorable to me and they seem kind of plain even though pianos are nice. 
Well to each thier own. Hopefully the next game allows us to adjust the music or pick tunes.


----------



## Brandelis (Nov 12, 2021)

Music taste is always individual and subjective of course.   I personally love the music, however, I can understand that it would be nice to turn it down (or off) sometimes.  I completely hate the 8am music - I feel like it's trying to spur me on to face the day ahead and I don't want to be spurred thank you, I want to stay in a ball on the sofa - so being able to turn that down a bit would be nice.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 12, 2021)

I liked NL’s more, but I still like NH. It definitely doesn’t distract me. If anything I don’t even notice the hourly themes because they don’t stand out to me.


----------



## SirQuack (Nov 12, 2021)

While I still like New Horizons, I agree that New Leaf was a little better for my taste. I do wish you had the option to play whatever hourly music you want at anytime, or even pay some K.K. Slider music every now and then.


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 12, 2021)

But guys what about Population Growing's (Gamecube) hourly music? That music was straight undeniably epic. But yeah. Music is of course subjective. That said, it would make all the more sense to add options regarding the music, whether it be turning it off, turning it down, or adding previous hourly music from previous AC games. I really in my brain can't understand why they seem resistant to this. I feel like they know that people want this on some level or another.


----------



## Moritz (Nov 12, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I know everyone has thier tastes but I'm not fully getting what's so terrible about NH music and what's so great about NL music. To me, NH music I can recall multiple tunes from memory and mine is awful. NL I can't remember the tunes. They just don't seem that memorable to me and they seem kind of plain even though pianos are nice.


I'm wondering if some people prefer the NL music because the NL music was so... bland isn't the right word... but bland, that they don't even notice its there.

But the new horizons music is upbeat and stands out more.

Even when I played New Leaf daily I couldn't remember any music apart from 1am.

I dont get the love for it at all.
I would understand more if people wanted wild worlds music. That sound track had some life to it


----------



## Berrymia (Nov 12, 2021)

I’m with OP on this one. I just can’t with the NH music. It might be bc I’m highly sensitive but some tracks are downright unbearable for me, like 2pm, 5pm and 3am. I tried to use the website that plays hourly new leaf music according to the right hour but ofc I don’t have sounds there. I’d love to to switch off the music and only have sounds lol 
That being said, tastes are different and ppl who love NH music are just as valid as ppl who dislike it


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Nov 12, 2021)

Honestly I probably can't remember any of the songs from ACNH, despite playing it quite a bit recently, because it all blends together for me. I don't even think I could hum any of them right now for you. But I could still easily remember tunes from any of the previous games (and sing them) even if I haven't played them in quite a while.

I think part of the problem is the instruments used in the NH track.


----------



## amemome (Nov 12, 2021)

Hmm... NH hourly music isn't my favorite, but I do think the main theme (the one with the trumpets) is really chill and nice.


----------



## Berrymia (Nov 12, 2021)

StarlitGlitch said:


> Honestly I probably can't remember any of the songs from ACNH, despite playing it quite a bit recently, because it all blends together for me. I don't even think I could hum any of them right now for you. But I could still easily remember tunes from any of the previous games (and sing them) even if I haven't played them in quite a while.
> 
> I think part of the problem is the instruments used in the NH track.



it’s the Synthesizer for me I think! I prefer more natural instruments like guitar or piano. I loved the tutorial music lol


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 12, 2021)

I've been playing NH with no volume since release, because the music gives me a headache, it's like I'm at a concert 24/7 I absolutely cannot stand it, there's nothing redeeming about it as far as I'm concerned, sounds awful, and repetitive, it's stressful to listen to, and yeah headaches on top of that, I'd pay 100$ just for the option to turn it off, even if they didn't replace it with anything else.

And it's such a shame, because the sound design in NH is incredible, but I won't be able to experience it.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Nov 12, 2021)

Berrymia said:


> it’s the Synthesizer for me I think! I prefer more natural instruments like guitar or piano. I loved the tutorial music lol


Thank you, I wasn't confident on what it's called! I was about to just say "that whiny sound" haha. Yeah, same.


----------



## Aronthaer (Nov 12, 2021)

I think all hourly music is great, although I do think new horizons is the weakest in the series. To me, Population growing! was the peak of animal crossing music, then new leaf second, then city folk/wild world, then new horizons. That's not to say the hourly music in NH is bad, it's still great imo. but it's definitely not the same as its predecessors.


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 12, 2021)

Berrymia said:


> it’s the Synthesizer for me I think! I prefer more natural instruments like guitar or piano. I loved the tutorial music lol


Oh yeah the synth is what absolutely killed it for me, the other tracks gave me a headache, but as soon as the synth kicks in I feel ill, like throwing up, it's not the first time that have happened, I vividly remember one time as a kid I kicked an empty soda can on the street, and it made a similar noise to the synth in NH, and I just about threw up back then too, there's something about that noise that really messes me up, but I also got very good/sensitive ears, but I've seen quite a few people have the same experience as me with the music in this game, where it's not just a distain for the music itself, but people feel ill listening to it.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 12, 2021)

I really don't get why Nintendo never added a Settings App to our Nookphones to disable the music. Whats funny is that when you go to Nook Link on your phone using the Switch Online App its there, so why can't they just put it on our nookphones in the actual game? It makes no logical sense to me.


----------



## Berrymia (Nov 12, 2021)

ForgottenT said:


> Oh yeah the synth is what absolutely killed it for me, the other tracks gave me a headache, but as soon as the synth kicks in I feel ill, like throwing up, it's not the first time that have happened, I vividly remember one time as a kid I kicked an empty soda can on the street, and it made a similar noise to the synth in NH, and I just about threw up back then too, there's something about that noise that really messes me up, but I also got very good/sensitive ears, but I've seen quite a few people have the same experience as me with the music in this game, where it's not just a distain for the music itself, but people feel ill listening to it.


It’s sounds like you might be highly sensitive then too! I get Similar feelings hearing it too but more like headaches and it makes me like, the opposite of calm loll
And I can’t remember another game where that happened even the trumpet disgrace that was Pokemon gen 3 was fine for me lmao


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 12, 2021)

I can go to a place like Harv's Island or a mystery island and there is nice peaceful music. Then I return home and get blasted with super loud and obnoxious music. >.< Where's our relaxing getaway music Nintendo? Not to mention the bait and switch of the prologue music. Prologue music was quiet and calm. They give you that at the beginning to draw you in and then switch it out for the loud stuff.


----------



## Hylian Spectre (Nov 12, 2021)

I'm not sure how well this thread has aged for most users due to relativity, but I don't find myself overly bothered by the music in NH. There are a few doozies, I must admit. 3am (the hell even is this? Lmao) and 2pm come to mind as tunes that I don't particularly care for. Most of it is pretty good though, imo. Luckily, I don't ever hear 3am, and I'm usually busy during 2pm, so it's all fine and dandy for me.

There are also some real gems out there too, like 2am, 5am and some of the other morning ones.

All relative, of course. It's interesting reading how certain music pieces affect different people.


----------



## cocoacat (Nov 12, 2021)

The 5 am tune is nice because it's quiet and peaceful. I like the background music to be soothing... the Nooks closing song and Harv's island also stand out as being nice and relaxing.

I don't think the music is bad... it's just too loud and too much sometimes. Guitar, piano, flutes are nice... synth and trumpets gets to be a bit much.


----------



## Sarah3 (Nov 12, 2021)

I don't think it's terrible, but like most things, there's always room for improvement! If only we had the power to change it up a little, like certain music for certain hours.


----------



## Bluebellie (Nov 12, 2021)

I understand you completely. I also do not like the soundtrack. I thought the new leaf and Wild world ones were much nicer and calming. This one is too happy and upbeat for me. I just play without the sound mostly. I just like gloomy peaceful music.


----------



## InkFox (Nov 12, 2021)

I don't dislike the music but even though I've played this game much more than New Leaf, it's still NL's music that I hear in my head when I think about AC, they were so perfect (the rainy themes with the little bell-like sounds omg). NH's music is not bad, but it's not amazing either.


----------



## Jhine7 (Nov 12, 2021)

I don't dislike the music either, but I'm sure it could improve. It's been a long while since I played New Leaf so I kind of forgot how different the music is there. Perhaps I should give it another try before I see which one is better.


----------



## Flicky (Nov 12, 2021)

I don't hate the music, but I do find most of the tracks a bit bland. Like, I can tell when it's 5am on the game without looking, because it's so relaxing. I can tell when it's 3am, because I look for the remote and turn the volume off. I do agree that it really should have come with a volume option, but I'm guessing they want you to listen to it constantly.

Personally, if we can't alter the volume I think they should at least let us have the option to play a K.K. song on our island. I thought that's what would happen when I first placed down a music player and switched one on, but you have to be practically on top of it for you to hear it, which is a little disappointing


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 12, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> I can go to a place like Harv's Island or a mystery island and there is nice peaceful music. Then I return home and get blasted with super loud and obnoxious music. >.< Where's our relaxing getaway music Nintendo? Not to mention the bait and switch of the prologue music. Prologue music was quiet and calm. They give you that at the beginning to draw you in and then switch it out for the loud stuff.


----------



## ahbramey (Nov 12, 2021)

Honestly, if they released paid DLC to have the hourly music from especially the first AC game, I would buy it in a heartbeat. That's by far the best music of the series. Sometimes I've even muted NH and played the ACGC music instead while playing LOL


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 12, 2021)

ahbramey said:


> Honestly, if they released paid DLC to have the hourly music from especially the first AC game, I would buy it in a heartbeat. That's by far the best music of the series. Sometimes I've even muted NH and played the ACGC music instead while playing LOL



lmao exactlyyyyyy


----------



## dragonair (Nov 12, 2021)

Tbh I felt the same way when I started playing New Horizons, especially with the 8 AM and 2 PM songs! The music has started to grow on me a little though and honestly has started feeling a little nostalgic. It's not the best in the series, but I don't find it completely horrible. 5 AM actually became one of my faves of all time!


----------



## Bizhiins (Nov 12, 2021)

I’m personally not a fan either. I think the previous versions had a lot more creativity to them. In NH, yeah the instruments are better, but the songs aren’t creative, or interesting you get tired of them really fast.
I really wish there was an option for us to change to hourly music to previous games. I know it’s far-fetched, but it could just be an option that could easily be switched. like, can you imagine switching to city folk’s music? Or being able to bring back the gamecube music as well? And then people that actually like the NH music can just switch to that music. I feel like In reality it isn’t that hard, it’s just that the game developers are prioritizing certain things over others. It is true though, sometimes I don’t enjoy the game as much because of the music.
My favs - 8pm city folk music, 10pm city folk music, gamecube rainy day theme, new leaf 10 pm music, 12am new leaf music


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 13, 2021)

I much prefer New Leaf hourly music than New Horizons, but that doesn't mean the latter sounds bad. It's just OK

I love Harv's island new theme though. Gives me that Yuru Camp vibe


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 13, 2021)

Bizhiins said:


> I’m personally not a fan either. I think the previous versions had a lot more creativity to them. In NH, yeah the instruments are better, but the songs aren’t creative, or interesting you get tired of them really fast.
> I really wish there was an option for us to change to hourly music to previous games. I know it’s far-fetched, but it could just be an option that could easily be switched. like, can you imagine switching to city folk’s music? Or being able to bring back the gamecube music as well? And then people that actually like the NH music can just switch to that music. I feel like In reality it isn’t that hard, it’s just that the game developers are prioritizing certain things over others. It is true though, sometimes I don’t enjoy the game as much because of the music.
> My favs - 8pm city folk music, 10pm city folk music, gamecube rainy day theme, new leaf 10 pm music, 12am new leaf music



Exactlyyyyy


----------



## Doilie (Nov 13, 2021)

My favorite soundtracks are still from GameCube and New Leaf— 

5 AM is the only song in horizons that doesn’t make me scream. The other music is too upbeat and not relaxing.


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 13, 2021)

Doilie said:


> My favorite soundtracks are still from GameCube and New Leaf—
> 
> 5 AM is the only song in horizons that doesn’t make me scream. The other music is too upbeat and not relaxing.



Yeah I've been hearing multiple people say 5 am is nice. I actually like 5 am too. That's so coincidental. Even tho music is subjective, there def is an overarching resonance in the collective consciousness lol


----------



## rireally (Nov 13, 2021)

Been a year and a half and I'm still hoping for sound adjustment settings in this game. I play muted almost all the time because I have sensory processing disorder and am easily affected by noise, but sometimes I have to turn the volume up for fish. Can be genuinely painful depending on the hour. 

5am is the only one I'll turn sound on for without needing to. It's so quiet and peaceful.


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 13, 2021)

rireally said:


> Been a year and a half and I'm still hoping for sound adjustment settings in this game. I play muted almost all the time because I have sensory processing disorder and am easily affected by noise, but sometimes I have to turn the volume up for fish. Can be genuinely painful depending on the hour.
> 
> 5am is the only one I'll turn sound on for without needing to. It's so quiet and peaceful.



I would bring up your sensory processing disorder with Nintendo. This would give them a lot more incentive to add the option on top of thousands of people wanting to for personal reasons. I think they would start to realize that it's basically impractical not to at least have a sound adjustment option, and them adding _something_ in that realm would at least get the ball rolling in the right direction, you know.


----------



## Tindre (Nov 13, 2021)

Berrymia said:


> I’m with OP on this one. I just can’t with the NH music. It might be bc I’m highly sensitive but some tracks are downright unbearable for me, like 2pm, 5pm and 3am. I tried to use the website that plays hourly new leaf music according to the right hour but ofc I don’t have sounds there. I’d love to to switch off the music and only have sounds lol
> That being said, tastes are different and ppl who love NH music are just as valid as ppl who dislike it ☺



Hate 3am so much lol.


----------



## Nenya (Nov 13, 2021)

I'm not as fond of the music in NH as in NL, though some of it is growing on me, and most of it I tune out. As with so many others, I would be very happy to be able to mute the music and keep the normal sounds of the waterfalls, etc.


----------



## Voderette (Nov 13, 2021)

Wow Ive had this game since launch and never heard 5am music… Then because of this thread I needed to look it up. It’s so pretty!! Most of the songs I don’t necessarily hate but I also don’t love. Now I love 5am! Really disappointing you can’t choose your own hourly playlist or something. I will likely never hear 5am organically in game


----------



## mollyduck (Nov 13, 2021)

I don’t mind most of NH’s music, but definitely do wish I could hear 2am and 5am more often. It’s a shame given that they really are beautiful pieces.


----------



## Clock (Nov 14, 2021)

Imo, the NH music isn't really bad except for 2PM (which sounds really scratchy and irksome)

Although I really do like a feature to have the hourlies from the older games to be honest.


----------



## chamsae (Nov 14, 2021)

oh i feel this, some of the hourly music really annoys me or sometimes im not in the mood and i’d love to turn off the music but still have the villagers and nature sounds. or i just wanna listen to other things but i really don’t like playing with the sound completely muted. i was hoping they would add an option to turn off music with this update, ah ;(


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 14, 2021)

chamsae said:


> oh i feel this, some of the hourly music really annoys me or sometimes im not in the mood and i’d love to turn off the music but still have the villagers and nature sounds. or i just wanna listen to other things but i really don’t like playing with the sound completely muted. i was hoping they would add an option to turn off music with this update, ah ;(



I knowww. They never listened to my request when I brought it up a few months ago smh... I brought it to their attention and I know they're aware of the demand. How could they not be when they got almost everything else on point? -Sigh- lol


----------



## Dantia (Nov 14, 2021)

I agree that 2pm song is pretty blah, but overall I am of the strong opinion that NH hourly songs are great. 5pm being the best one.

Ultimately an option to mute the music should obviously exist.


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 14, 2021)

Dantia said:


> 5pm being the best one.



I wish the 5pm song could play all evening.


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 14, 2021)

I don't mind the songs but I wish we had more options about them. I wanted to make an outdoor area to display my gyroids but they sound really muted under the music


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 14, 2021)

Hypno KK said:


> I don't mind the songs but I wish we had more options about them. I wanted to make an outdoor area to display my gyroids but they sound really muted under the music



That's exactly what I thought when I put my gyroids outside my house for the first time. I was like "wtf I can't even hear them" lol


----------



## kiwikenobi (Nov 15, 2021)

Hypno KK said:


> I wanted to make an outdoor area to display my gyroids but they sound really muted under the music





Kaizer said:


> That's exactly what I thought when I put my gyroids outside my house for the first time


Maybe if you put a music player outside near the gyroids, it will override the hourly music so you can hear the gyroids better? Maybe several music players, turned all the way down to increase the range while minimizing the volume.


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 15, 2021)

kiwikenobi said:


> Maybe if you put a music player outside near the gyroids, it will override the hourly music so you can hear the gyroids better? Maybe several music players, turned all the way down to increase the range while minimizing the volume.



Hey, that's creative thinking right there. Thanks for this idea haha. I might actually try this. You know what I do instead? On all the rocks that you gotta hit to get stones/iron/gold/bells etc, I place a music player that plays Forest Life haha. Since I dedicate everyday to hustling in search of bells and sometimes gold, why not listen to music that I actually like while doing it while at the same time using the music to keep me in place so I can get the maximum bells/hits on the rock you know.


----------



## mrbenn (Nov 15, 2021)

> I wish the 5pm song could play all evening.



This makes me laugh! I hate 5pm. I avoid playing between 5 and 6pm I hate it so much haha


----------



## OLoveLy (Nov 15, 2021)

yes, it is really sad that we can't just mute the music... the only thing that i love is walking near the ocean and listen to the waves without the music... ;-;


----------



## RiceBunny (Nov 15, 2021)

Felt the same way about the music; to the point where my ears have learnt to ignore the music or at least try to. I very much enjoyed the music in New Leaf and you’re right that you could tell by ear what hour it was, since each hourly music was so unique


----------

